# Did the Dark Numenoreans reform the Sauron's military?



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

As title, we all knew that orcs were nothing but exp gift packs often, in military battles. Yet as Dark Numenoreans started joining Sauron, did they help him, such as providing Mithril Craftsman personnel(orcs were too stupid to learn it's craftsmanship) and so on. The Dark Side Men seemed to benefit from Dark Numenoreans's participate in the Dark Lord on military, according to their hardware seemingly advanced in only the 3rd Age, proved by the Wainriders as one of the most symbolic products. The orcs, maybe too stupid to learn military mastery, being too stupid to advance like their human colleagues as an result, though possibly they still had some possible clue proving something they learned from the Dark Numenoreans, such as gunpowder. Any thought?


----------

